# Bargain of the day!



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Guys just picked up one of theses in Morrisons. 
At only £3 it's excellent value.
I bought one similar from a detailing trader a while back and have been using it for a while, good reach to get to the back of wheel barrels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Radish293 said:


> Guys just picked up one of theses in Morrisons.
> At only £3 it's excellent value.
> I bought one similar from a detailing trader a while back and have been using it for a while, good reach to get to the back of wheel barrels.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What?


----------



## barry75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Was there meant to be a picture attached? Was it a alloy brush u picked up for £3


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Picked up what?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Picture didn't post









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

On my way to moe's anyway so will look. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Trouble is it's on the floppy side with the weight of water.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I use these as dash wipe dusters, they are magic at getting right into the vents and the edge of the screen


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Their quite rigid and only bend with pressure they can be formed for behind spokes and straighten up easily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

Just a bit cheaper than a wheel woolie!!!


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Off to Morrisons for a look. Thanks for the heads up.
Dm


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

fascinating


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Your picture does not convey the over all length very well. You could use one of these on a monster truck wheel.
Will give it a try next wash. 
Dm


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Great for getting right to the back of the barrel 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I just picked up one of these at the weekend for £3 in our local morrisons. Its huge but, you can fold it on half, the centre is made of a flat metal. It was far too long to start with but once folded in half was excellent. It also meant both sides with the noodles were cleaning the spokes.

Thanks for the heads up!

I also saw the same thing at a car cleaning stand at a car show I was at at the weekend, they wanted £7, lol.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Very similar to this one in Halfords £4.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...ushes-buckets/halfords-microfibre-wheel-brush

Great value been using one for a few months now, In combination with a Gyeon brush for smaller areas.

Recommended .


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

The Morrisons one is twice the length of the Halfords, just realised we had one in house so tried it to dust off my RS4 TT alloys and it worked a treat. Not sure I would use it wet, but as a dry duster this time of year brilliant. Popped into local Morrisons to get another today and sold out.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

How tickled I am!


----------

